# Turning up heat remotely



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

This is about my second house. Which I tend to use sporadically during the winter.

We keep the house heated at about 55F. I would like to have a warmer house to greet me. Currently I have a seven day thermostat and if I know when I will next return, I schedule it to kick up the heat before I expect to come. And just in case I don't get there I kick it back down later in the day.
But lately my schedule has been a little more erratic and often don't know what day I will return, or it is several weeks hence etc.
It this day and age of HiTech I figure I should be able to use my broadband connection to be able to do something more direct. I do have an old puter I could dedicate to the job.
Any ideas?

Oh yes would like it to be CHEAP
Paul


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

How much $$$ do you want to spend?

Found this with a Google search for *Ethernet Thermostat*:

Control This Programmable Thermostat Over the Internet
http://www.smarthome.com/3053/IP-Thermostat-Power-Adapter/p.aspx


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How handy are you with a soldering iron? Here's a cheaper option, but you have to put it together. 

http://www.apogeekits.com/remote_control_thermostat.htm

Here's a ready-built solution, you need to buy two pieces, here's the page for the receiver and below is some added pieces to build the system.

http://www.rfwel.com/shop/product.php?productid=1211


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I also found this item using telephone and not needing internet accerss.
My thinking is keeping a computer always on and access to internet might be more expensive then just turning up the heat in a wll insulated house LOL
Anyway its $72 which seems very cheap to acomplish the task.
http://www.smarthomeusa.com/ShopByManufacturer/Aube/Item/CT240-01/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good solution, but $72 is not the total price, you need a compatible thermostat.


----------

